# Critical Skill Visa



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,

My friend's ICT visa is getting expired in Sep'2015. 

Can he apply for Critical skill visa from South Africa? If yes, can he apply in May i.e. 4 months before the expiry date?

Thanks


----------



## Tony556 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi krrish.ram

Yes he can apply provided that he is in possession of a critical skills. What are his skill or qualifications?

Immigration Specialists South Africa
021 403 6300


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi krrish.ram

Yes, he will be able to apply for a Critical Skills visa, if he qualifies in one of the critical skills categories as Tony556 mentioned. The categories are available here (http://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/Critical_Skills_Visa_090614.pdf), from p.12 onward.

Regsitering with the applicable professional body can take some time, so we would advise you to start that process as soon as possible.

Good luck!


----------

